# Some front pics from my tanks



## cichlidsnorth (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi all I thought I would share some pics of different frontosas I keep, Hope you all enjoy!
NANGU FRONTS aprroximatly 2.5-3 years old 135 gallon tank 12 fronts in tank (will be getting rid of a few males)


















This is a older pic of my male F1 Mpimbwe male I have a young colony of 1m-5F. They are held in a 135 gallon as well, they have started to bred now.









These are pics of my WC Kigoma colony. I have 2M-4F. They are housed in a 100 gallon tank. There is currently 3 of 4 females holding!!








































Their fins are a bit tatered, but this happens with this much breeding going on! Hope you enjoyed my front pics, although my photography skills do not do these fish any justice lol.


----------

